# iChat Status in php?



## HyperLiteG4 (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know how to display the current iChat/AIM status on a webpage using PHP? I've done a ton of searching but can't find much, everything I do find only says if you are online or offline, no status messages, no away messages or anything.

I want something like what's on http://www.ichatfinder.com/

that shows if you are audio or video compatable, if you are away, etc...


Anyone have any insight on this? It would be greatly appreciated as I am not a programmer at all....

thanks!


----------



## ulothrix (Mar 2, 2004)

Go here.  But there are sites dedicated to serving and extending your status for a registration (maybe a fee).

http://www.codesource.org/?f=9

Easy to use, customize with graphics, images, css, etc. as you wish.


----------



## geekmom (Mar 9, 2004)

That would be a very nice feature to have.  I would like my members to know when I'm online for assistance.

Beckie


----------



## twister (Mar 12, 2004)

Wow i was just wondering this exact same thing.


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 12, 2004)

I was just going to do an applescript that would run a perl code that will modify a text file on my server that indicates true or false. So when i sign on it runs, when i sign off it runs.

I never got around to it though. This would be for use in Flash.


----------



## MacDoobie (Mar 12, 2004)

Here is how I have it on my website:

<img src="http://big.oscar.aol.com/your_aim_name?on_url=http://www.your_domain.com/images/ichat_online.png&off_url=http://www.your_domain.com/images/ichat_offline.png">

Works great for me


----------



## Urbansory (Mar 12, 2004)

hmmm, see if I can translate that to flash. Use a little javascript to pass the variable to flash. Thanks for that

So thats all the code?


----------



## MacDoobie (Mar 12, 2004)

Yep... thats all i use


----------



## HyperLiteG4 (Mar 12, 2004)

MacDoobie said:
			
		

> Here is how I have it on my website:
> 
> <img src="http://big.oscar.aol.com/your_aim_name?on_url=http://www.your_domain.com/images/ichat_online.png&off_url=http://www.your_domain.com/images/ichat_offline.png">
> 
> Works great for me



yeah i've seen that method before but what i wanted was a lot more advanced than that....what i saw on the ichatfinder website was better, so if any good programmers out there know of anything let me know....


----------



## twister (Mar 14, 2004)

Awesome it works.


----------

